# Best French Dessert



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Would like to get some opinions on what you think the best French Dessert would be and why?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ya know if you had asked me about savory dishes...no problem. As far as French desserts go, bigger issue. They're all good!:lips: 
So I have to think what stands out in my mind. I love cakes.....no that's not it...the one thing that truly comes to mind (and I reserve the right to change it later) is Crepe Suzettes or as my dad liked to call them "Crap Suzies" 
The crepe is classically french and the rubbing the lemon and orange zeste against the sugar cubes to get the oils is so precise in the recipe that it just oozes technique. Caramelize the sugar and butter and then add the freshly squeezed juice and Grande Marnier. Reduce them and then fold and dredge the crepes in the sauce. The richness and depth of the sauce, the warmth of the plate and the crepes, the aroma of the orange... it encompasses all of my senses. A snifter of B&B and I am fat and happy!!! The whole procedure is such a show that to me it is one of the great desserts and truly one of my all time favorites!:smoking: 
Does that answer your question?


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep.Sure does.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I love chestnut. If I'm just having dessert without dinner, my favorite dessert is Monte Blanc. As with a lot of desserts the French claim, it's really Italian. :lol: 
Have had it in both countries and the most memorable was in Italy, it was served with a little side dish that had a quinelle of Orange Sorbet drizzled with aged Balsamic.:lips:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I posted this to get some ideas about preparing a classic French dessert. Pan you are going to kill me but I made a Creme Caramel over the weekend but for some reason or the other it had a skin on it not very tasty. Correct me if I am wrong but isn't the Creme Caramel the Italian version of the Creme Brulee? I know the French version has the caramel on top. I am just researching various takes on French desserts thats all.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

For me the best is the simplest, Mousse au Chocolate. Favorite way is to serve quenelles of it between layers of citrus and almond tuilles.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Who can forget what they forgot. I vote for the tartin sisters. Warm.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

Creme Caramel is actually the French version of flan. 

As for favorite French dessert, I think I'm getting a headache trying to narrow it down....oh, wait....I already had a headache! :crazy:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mr. Cakerookie,
There is no such thing as an "Italian Version". The Italians were always creative enough not to have to cover dishes from others. Your disaster this weekend can be blaimed on the French Or the Spanish:crazy: 

Oh mon CC. tartin? To bourgeois, no?

Ya know, my training is mostly French. I have a hard time finding something memorable. Could that be? I'm gonna chow down on a cannoli and some gelato and think about it


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i love pear frangipane tarts... those are french, right?

*****edit *** 

and anything made with pate a choux and filled with delicious-ness


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Best french dessert? Personally, I don't believe in the 'best' anything. Each dessert has it's own unique attributes, what's best for one person will not be for the next... They're (almost) all good, and which is 'best' depends on your mood, the seasons, etc...

If you had said personal favourites, that's a different story. Baba au rhum, tarte tatin, chocolate mille-feuille, macaroons...


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

panna cotta would be the Italian version!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I can eat macarons faster than I can make 'em (almost)!


----------



## pastrytracy (Jan 5, 2006)

I am the pastry cook at a French restaurant and I can tell you the most popular are Creme Brulee and Tarte Tatin...as for me, I could eat all of them!..I do not know if I have a favorite at all...the strawberry clafoutis I made the other day did kinda rule though...yeah, traditionally made with cherries...but I had strawberries..yummy. Lemon tarts...chocolate mousse...I actually have not met a desserts I did not like.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry Pan did not mean to offend your heritage please forgive me. Doesn't sound like you are to hip on French cusine. And just for the record I was not blaming any particular cusine per say on my test run this past weekend.Not blaming the French or Italians or Greeks or anyone else. Just saying what it did thats all. Maybe I should not have started this thread sounds like it may get ugly.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CR
Are you running over the small icons. I jest!!! I would not worry about anything you post. I think it's a good question. I had assumed that you meant your favorite dessert. I love all pastries, well in fact food. I just couldn't come up with too much. Even though I probably have hundreds that I've done. I will say, I prefer Viennese, Swiss. At one time in my career I was adament about the perfect construction of French Pastry. I have found that over the years I lean towards variations. I also have grown an appreciation for Indian/Pak.,Japenese and the meal finishers with a great earthy flavor like almond,chestnut,hazel,.
You have, and will not offend me in anyway, okay. Now tell me, did you run a paper towel over, or skim that caramel? Did you cook it in a water bath? 
I do not dislike French. Fact is, that the French eat different from us. When you say French, I don't think of my pro fession, I think back on the desserts I had over there,
pan:roll:  :crazy: :look:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

homemade Mille fuille, puff pastry with berries and rich vanilla bean chantilly cream....

Or a coffee eclair, hard to find these days.

Apple Calfouti with currants....ummmm

a well done creme brulee is a rare and beautiful thing

There's something about a really rich chocolate ganache with bits of brittle and layer of puff pastry that are viseral....umpteen years ago 4 Season made chocolate puff pastry....


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Pan I did cook in a water bath. Did not skim it though. I know next time. Thats the reason I am here I learn something everyday. Thanks everyone for your informative posts getting a lot of great ideas keep em coming....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I'm still not confident that's the problem


----------



## mikeb (Jun 29, 2004)

Skin on top could be also be caused by the custard tops getting too dry. Try covering the pan full of custards with aluminum foil when it's in the oven (leaving a few holes) - it will keep everything nice and moist. Also cover the custards when you're storing them in your fridge.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Mikeb will try that. Also got a tip that I could put plastic wrap on it.Placing it so that it touches the custard to prevent the skin. But will definitely use your suggestion next time...


----------

